
House orders Pentagon to say if it weaponized ticks and released them - no_wizard
https://www.rollcall.com/news/congress/house-orders-pentagon-report-whether-weaponized-ticks
======
cascom
Interesting that this might officially come out - it’s been an open secret for
years

[https://www.amazon.com/Lab-257-Disturbing-Governments-
Labora...](https://www.amazon.com/Lab-257-Disturbing-Governments-
Laboratory/dp/0060011416)

------
hairytrog
How do you defend against weaponized ticks or mosquitoes?

~~~
opwieurposiu
DDT and plenty of it!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDT](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDT)

